# [H] Enternal Gratitude [W] 20mm Square bases [UK]



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking for a large amount of 20mm Fantasy bases for a current project. I don't mind if they are slotta bases although non-slotta are preferred. I don't have anything to offer in exchange except my eternal gratitude. Anything you can donate is appreciated even if it's only a handful of bases. Let me know if you can help.

Lee


----------



## Relise (Nov 27, 2011)

I just dug out 30 and probably have a few more around somewhere. I'll drop you a PM


----------

